# Cedar Corners



## Brent Koriger (Sep 29, 2011)

I am going to make a dresser and would like to finish the corners with cedar logs. I would like a 90 degree cut into the log to fit over the corner tightly. Not sure where to start to make this cut. Has anyone done this before?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Brent Koriger said:


> I am going to make a dresser and would like to finish the corners with cedar logs. I would like a 90 degree cut into the log to fit over the corner tightly. Not sure where to start to make this cut. Has anyone done this before?


It's not difficult...just tricky. If you have a table saw, make a jig that positions itself against the fence and keeps the log from turning. If the ends of the log don't show, you could just fasten there, or, if they do show, leave them a bit long so you can cut them down. Or, if you can get away with filling a small hole, fasten to the side.

A simple jig is just a straight piece of wood that lays up against the fence with 90 degree protruding ends to fasten the log. It could also be made as an "L" (like a small sled).

Make your pass with the saw, and then remount the log to cut the notch out.












 







.


----------



## Brent Koriger (Sep 29, 2011)

I was afraid you were going to say that. I bought the cedar poles to build bar stools and I like the character of the "unique" ones. What that means is that none of them are completly striaght.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> It's not difficult...just tricky. If you have a table saw, make a jig that positions itself against the fence and keeps the log from turning. If the ends of the log don't show, you could just fasten there, or, if they do show, leave them a bit long so you can cut them down. Or, if you can get away with filling a small hole, fasten to the side.
> 
> A simple jig is just a straight piece of wood that lays up against the fence with 90 degree protruding ends to fasten the log. It could also be made as an "L" (like a small sled).
> 
> ...


I second that one. That's exactly how I would do it. It's fool proof.


----------



## DiscountCedar (Dec 24, 2011)

I would use red cedar from the ozarks. (281) 852-8453


----------

